# What's wrong with my ovulation this month?



## resursval

My ovulation was due today. I usually feel what ovary I ovulate from (pain).
However non of the ovulation slimey discharge has come this month and neither do I feel the ovulation pain. Usually I notice very well when I am fertile but not this month.
May I be sick in my womb or something?


----------



## brenn09

I'm not sure what you mean by "sick in the womb," but it is completely normal to have random anovulatory cycles and it's also normal for ovulation to come at different times each month, so maybe you're going to have a late O this month! 

If you're worried about an STI or other sort of infection, you should definitely see your gp, ob/gyn or midwife asap!!


----------



## resursval

brenn09 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "sick in the womb," but it is completely normal to have random anovulatory cycles and it's also normal for ovulation to come at different times each month, so maybe you're going to have a late O this month!
> 
> If you're worried about an STI or other sort of infection, you should definitely see your gp, ob/gyn or midwife asap!!

Yeah I was referring to if I could have an infection or something, but my discharge doesn't appear to be weird. So I suppose either it's late or I am having an ovulation free month! Is this something that occurs the older a woman gets? I am soon 28, should I be worried my fertility is decreasing?:nope:


----------



## resursval

resursval said:


> brenn09 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by "sick in the womb," but it is completely normal to have random anovulatory cycles and it's also normal for ovulation to come at different times each month, so maybe you're going to have a late O this month!
> 
> If you're worried about an STI or other sort of infection, you should definitely see your gp, ob/gyn or midwife asap!!
> 
> Yeah I was referring to if I could have an infection or something, but my discharge doesn't appear to be weird. So I suppose either it's late or I am having an ovulation free month! Is this something that occurs the older a woman gets? I am soon 28, should I be worried my fertility is decreasing?:nope:Click to expand...

My first thought was that maybe I got pregnant, that sperm waited for the egg and I am already pregnant hence no sign of ovulation. Is this a possibility?


----------



## brenn09

I don't think anovulatory cycles would necessarily be related to your fertility yet, as typically there isn't a significant decline in fertility until age 35. You're still young!! My doc said (and my research online suggests) that a woman will have a couple of anovulatory cycles every year just because her body doesn't do it.. maybe it's when we're extra stressed or sick or just need a break? 

Anyway, if there was sperm waiting in you for the eggie, then you would still experience ovulation pains- you can't get pregnant until you ovulate, as the egg is still inside the follicle. I'm not saying that you're not pregnant, as that is always a possibility and perhaps you just didn't experience any ovulation pains this cycle but ovulated anyway. I didn't experience anything to suggest ovulation at all except a positive OPK, which is quite normal. 

Good luck! I hope this works out for you!


----------



## resursval

brenn09 said:


> I don't think anovulatory cycles would necessarily be related to your fertility yet, as typically there isn't a significant decline in fertility until age 35. You're still young!! My doc said (and my research online suggests) that a woman will have a couple of anovulatory cycles every year just because her body doesn't do it.. maybe it's when we're extra stressed or sick or just need a break?
> 
> Anyway, if there was sperm waiting in you for the eggie, then you would still experience ovulation pains- you can't get pregnant until you ovulate, as the egg is still inside the follicle. I'm not saying that you're not pregnant, as that is always a possibility and perhaps you just didn't experience any ovulation pains this cycle but ovulated anyway. I didn't experience anything to suggest ovulation at all except a positive OPK, which is quite normal.
> 
> Good luck! I hope this works out for you!

Thank you for your reply. I have a fair deal of stress in my life but always do so this month isn't any more stress than usual.
Hopefully it's just one off that my ovulation hasn't occured (or it must of been a very, very silent one) so it isn't my fertility decreasing:)
Thanks for helping!


----------



## SaBel

do you mean you feel pain during your ovulation? isn't that dysmennorhea? I felt the same thing during my ovulation period and I've got used to it. Where I feel so much pain, especially if I am very stressed out the passed few days before my O in a month and I get a week delay. Which is normal but I think should be take care of.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

SaBel said:


> do you mean you feel pain during your ovulation? isn't that dysmennorhea? I felt the same thing during my ovulation period and I've got used to it. Where I feel so much pain, especially if I am very stressed out the passed few days before my O in a month and I get a week delay. Which is normal but I think should be take care of.

Pain during ovulation is called mittelschmerz, and it's normal, though not everyone gets it, and those who do get it don't always get it every cycle.

Dysmenorrhea is period pain, which is of course a different thing entirely.

Brenn is right, everyone can have the odd anovulatory cycle or a late ovulation without having anything wrong with them. Especially at 28, unless you have other symptoms that are worrying you, or if there is a chance you could already be pregnant, there is no need to be concerned :flower:


----------



## I Love Lucy

Sounds like you might just be ovulating later then you think or perhaps you're having a pain free ovulation month. I personally never experience pain from ovulation. I think that's why my period cramps are so terrible. :haha: 

Regardless, I don't think you have anything to worry about. Though if you're really concerned perhaps try charting or go see your ob/gyn.


----------

